# Sencillo circuito con motor 12V DC



## Eratostenes (Jun 17, 2013)

Hola 
Lo que pretendo es mover la tapa de un navegador de coche, esta tapa se abriría dando a un pulsador y volvería a cerrarse dando al mismo pulsador. Aquí es mi dificultad, intentar hacer esto con un solo pulsador.

La función sería...dar al pulsador, girar el motor durante digamos 3 segundos (Tapa Abierta). Y se pararía en esa posición hasta que se diese nuevamente al pulsador, el cual haría que girase en sentido contrario otros 3 segundos y quedase en esa posición (Tapa cerrada). Y nada más.

Esto es lo que pretendo mover y con éste motor:

​
MOTOR:

​

He esado mirando todo el foro ( de veras) y mirado por internet llevo una semana y no soy capaz de encontrar lo que pido...y parece simple.

Tengo el puente H, pero usa 2 pulsadores:

​
Se podría usar finales de carrera, pero no tengo forma de colocarlos en mi tapa navegador:

​
Éste último circuito se explica asi:
_Los dos pulsadores de arriba son los fines de carrera hechos con pulsador NO (Normal Open) a la salida de cada uno hay una compuerta Trigger Schmitt Inverter que sirve para dos cosas: la primera para evitar el repique del pulsador y la seguna para invertirlo y convertirlo en NC (Normal Close), necesitamos NC para que la logica lo tome como pulsador de retencion, que es lo que va a hacer que el motor siga girando hasta llegar al otro fin de carrera. Como el motor necesita girar cuando los dos fines de carrera estan desactivados, osea cuando no esta en ninguno de los dos extremos, se le puso una compuerta multiplicadora inversora NAND, hechas con transistores usando logica RTL (Resistor Transistor Logic). 

La salida de esta para que sea NAND y no AND tiene otra compuerta Trigger Schmitt Inverter, que nos va a habilitar o deshabilitar el puente H del L293B, es decir; mientras este habilitado el motor gira.

Los dos FlipFlop tipo D del 4013 son dos bit de memoria temporal que necesitamos, porque estos van a tomar el valor que tenia anterior mente los fines de carera osea 1 y 0 ó 0 y 1 y mediante la señal de clock, que es la misma que habilita el L293B para que el motor gire, se va a transferir este bit de los fines de carrera a la entrada de giro del puente H, entonces el motor siempre va a girar para el lado contrario a donde quedo frenado.

El pulsador de activacion es NO (Normal Open) tambien y este esta en paralelo a la salida de la NAND porque si no estaria, cuando alguno de los dos fines de carrera esta activo el motor no giraria de ninguna forma porque no esta habilitado, pero este pulsador puentea por el instante de pulsacion a la NAND permitiendo que el motor se habilite y gire, y como lo soltamos rapidamente, el motor ya giro y se desactiva el fin de carrera y la NAND retuvo la habilitacion y eso permite al motor llegar hasta el proximo fin de carrera y volver a inhabilitar el puente h y ahi se vuelve a realizar el mismo ciclo._

¿A Alguien se le ocurre la idea de cómo hacer esto con un sólo pulsador?...podríamos poner un 555 que active durante el tiempo requerido, pero necesitaría otro pulsador para que cerrase...Un sólo pulsador ¿es posible?

Muchas gracias y espero no contravenir ninguna norma ahora y haber aportado lo que se me pide


----------



## chclau (Jun 17, 2013)

La logica para con un solo pulsador lograr dos acciones se puede realizar agregando un flip flop como toggle

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/pulsador-interruptor-18179/


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 17, 2013)

Gracias por responder, pero no lo termino de comprender.

La cuestión es que el puente H, veo necesita 2 pulsadores.

Con los circuitos de ejemplo que has puesto, usando el Flip-Flop 4013B veo que con un sólo pulsador se alterna la salida para "encender la luz", pero no veo como puedo llevar la señal inversa a la otra entrada del puente H con un sólo pulsador.
 No termino de comprenderlo...De otro lado, no me gustaría tener que usar reles. 
Por todo lo que he mirado no debe ser nada dificil hacer lo que pretendo, pero estoy atascado y no veo más allá de mis narices


Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 17, 2013)

Amigo, ademas a la logica, debes añadir dos finales de carrera.


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 17, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, ademas a la logica, debes añadir dos finales de carrera.



Eso es lo peor compañero. No me gustaría tener que poner 2 finales de carrera, dado que no se como podría ponerlos en la consola. Es muy complicado.
De ahí la idea que es:

Un pulsador, que active el motor y gire un determinado tiempo en un sentido (abrir la tapa). Ese tiempo ya intentaré ajustarlo lo más posible (tal vez un 555 como monoestable estableciendo el tiempo con un potenciometro de ajuste). Gire ese tiempo y se detenga. Cuando vulva a pulsar el pulsador, gire en sentido contrario (cerrar la tapa) durante el mismo tiempo y se quede ahí quieto, hasta que se vuelva a pulsar el pulsador para abrirlo.

Esto es lo que deseo...si pongo un temporizador (555 monoestable) no es necesario los finales de carrera...la peor dificultad es crear la logica para que a cada pulsación, de un solo pulsador, el motor gire en sentido contrario...por mucho que miro el puente H, no veo la forma de meter un solo pulsador.

Gracias y seguiré estudiando el tema.

Muchas gracias



Vamos a ver, creo que he encontrado el circuito que necesito, compuesto por 555 y un contador 4017:







Y su explicación:



Lista de componentes:






Bueno, el 555 como monoestable genera el pulso durante un tiempo, que puedo modificar con los valores de las resistencias:



No es exactamente el circuito que quiero, puesto que funcionaría así:
Se le da al pulsador  y el motro abre (¿puedo controlar el tiempo de apertura mediante un potenciometro en lugar de la resistencia y diferente valor del Condensador? -- aqui necesito vuestra ayuda?) Vuelvo a pulsar y se detiene (no me gustaría eso, puesto que necesitaría estar atento a la apertura, ya que el motro seguiría girando rompiendo los engranajes, de ahí que necesite un tiempo en el que se pare solo)
Si vuelvo a pulsar se cerraría, tambien necesito ese tiempo en que pase de nuevo a STOP...es complicado, porque mirando veo que si lo temporizo, se abre, un tiempo, pasa a parada, pero volvería nuevo a cerrarse sólo...¿no?

Vaya lio que llevo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 17, 2013)

Bueno, en el circuito que expones, veo lo sig: en el momento que el mismo es energizado y una de  las salidas del CI 4017, se encuentra activa en un sentido de giro, no se detendra jamas, hasta que no sea pulsado el switch.
La necesidad de utilizar 2 finales de carrera es mas que importante para asegurar, el buen funcionamiento del servo. Ahora bien, existe un sistema que mediante la deteccion del consumo del motor, puedes detectar cuando a llegado a una obstruccion, con ello evitas añadir "mecanica".


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 17, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bueno, en el circuito que expones, veo lo sig: en el momento que el mismo es energizado y una de  las salidas del CI 4017, se encuentra activa en un sentido de giro, no se detendra jamas, hasta que no sea pulsado el switch.
> La necesidad de utilizar 2 finales de carrera es mas que importante para asegurar, el buen funcionamiento del servo. *Ahora bien, existe un sistema que mediante la deteccion del consumo del motor, puedes detectar cuando a llegado a una obstruccion, con ello evitas añadir "mecanica".*



Esto último estaría muy bien, de ese modo si que podría usar la configuración que he puesto y que se parase sólo. 

¿Me podéis iluminar sobre esto de detectar cuando el motor llega a obstruccion?

Gracias miles


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 17, 2013)

Me rindo...después de todo el día buscando y ya llevo  1 semana con el proyecto parado por esto,, he decidido controlarlo con 2 pulsadores, aunque sea un incordio es lo único que creo que puedo hacer con el L293D...si bien voy a necesitar el 7805 para pasar la tensión de 12V del coche a 5V para el chip

No puedo poner finales de carrera, no veo la forma de acoplarlos) y no seré capaz de crear un temporizador lo suficientemente exacto.

Agradecer los comentarios y me pongo a pedir los componentes y a enterarme como va el chip y el 7805...ganas no me faltan

Gracias

EDITO:

Una última pregunta, y donde se nota mi ignorancia. No encuentro el DataSheet del motor. He medido y da unos 37 Omh...y le voy a meter 12V del mechero del coche, que puede entregar hasta 10A máximo.

Por la ley de Ohm, V/R me sale 0,324 A...el L293D que entrega 600mA máximo podrá moverlo?

Gracias


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 19, 2013)

Pues no..no me he rendido y estoy buscando algo que no se si existe...creedme si os digo que he buscando por toda la red.

Dado que he visto que el aparato que pretendo montar tiene un potenciometro que se mueve (es deslizante) con el al abrrirse o cerrarse...y que creo que he roto al intentar ver lo que era...pretendo montar ahí unos finales de carrera...pero en forma de potenciometro deslizante de éste tipo:






Pero debe actuar así:

en los extremos la resistencia ha de ser alta (debe ser doble) y en el centro y alrededor casi 0 Ohmios o 0 Ohmios

De forma que al desplazarse hacia un extremo (desde el centro) vaya incrementando su valor para que el motor vaya girando más lento hasta pararse al final al tener muchossss Ohmios...y lo mismo hacia el otro lado, por lo que ha de tener 2 salidas a cada lado (como si fuesen 2 finales de carrera. 

Si consigo esto tengo el circuito resuelto, con un sólo pulsador, automaticamente abriria he irian disminuyendo de velocidad hasta pararse...en otra pulsación cerraria haciendo lo mismo.

¿Es posible que exista lo que estoy describiendo)


Graciasssss


EDITO: Lo He descrito al contrario...debe de conducir en los extremos (o llegar a 0Ohmios en los extremos) y no en todo el resto de recorrido...reistencia Alta o infinito...que sea doble...¿Existe?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 19, 2013)

Amigo, te estas complicando la vida. Para empezar  puedes utilizar un potenciometro para controlar directamente el motor, si a eso te refieres. Y mencionar que utilizar un reostato de potencia, al disminuir la alimentacion de dicho motor, segun el recorrido en que se encuentre, piensa como trabajara un mecanismo, al cual ahorcas su torque.
Sera mas facil, añadir 2 finales de carrera a la logica. Y podras controlarlo con 1 unico pulsador.
Exitos.-


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 20, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, te estas complicando la vida. Para empezar  puedes utilizar un potenciometro para controlar directamente el motor, si a eso te refieres. Y mencionar que utilizar un reostato de potencia, al disminuir la alimentacion de dicho motor, segun el recorrido en que se encuentre, piensa como trabajara un mecanismo, al cual ahorcas su torque.
> Sera mas facil, añadir 2 finales de carrera a la logica. Y podras controlarlo con 1 unico pulsador.
> Exitos.-



*Gracias por responder...tienes TODA la razón...siempre me complico la vida con estas cosas porque soy demasiado exigente.*

Necesito ideas.

Lo que pretendía es usar la ranura donde ya hay un potenciometro para colocar algo parecido que actue como final de carrera y lo explico

Imaginemos que uso el siguiente circuito:



_Explicacion edel circuito: 
Los dos pulsadores de arriba son los fines de carrera hechos con pulsador NO (Normal Open) a la salida de cada uno hay una compuerta Trigger Schmitt Inverter que sirve para dos cosas: la primera para evitar el repique del pulsador y la seguna para invertirlo y convertirlo en NC (Normal Close), necesitamos NC para que la logica lo tome como pulsador de retencion, que es lo que va a hacer que el motor siga girando hasta llegar al otro fin de carrera. Como el motor necesita girar cuando los dos fines de carrera estan desactivados, osea cuando no esta en ninguno de los dos extremos, se le puso una compuerta multiplicadora inversora NAND, hechas con transistores usando logica RTL (Resistor Transistor Logic).

La salida de esta para que sea NAND y no AND tiene otra compuerta Trigger Schmitt Inverter, que nos va a habilitar o deshabilitar el puente H del L293B, es decir; mientras este habilitado el motor gira.

Los dos FlipFlop tipo D del 4013 son dos bit de memoria temporal que necesitamos, porque estos van a tomar el valor que tenia anterior mente los fines de carera osea 1 y 0 ó 0 y 1 y mediante la señal de clock, que es la misma que habilita el L293B para que el motor gire, se va a transferir este bit de los fines de carrera a la entrada de giro del puente H, entonces el motor siempre va a girar para el lado contrario a donde quedo frenado.

El pulsador de activacion es NO (Normal Open) tambien y este esta en paralelo a la salida de la NAND porque si no estaria, cuando alguno de los dos fines de carrera esta activo el motor no giraria de ninguna forma porque no esta habilitado, pero este pulsador puentea por el instante de pulsacion a la NAND permitiendo que el motor se habilite y gire, y como lo soltamos rapidamente, el motor ya giro y se desactiva el fin de carrera y la NAND retuvo la habilitacion y eso permite al motor llegar hasta el proximo fin de carrera y volver a inhabilitar el puente h y ahi se vuelve a realizar el mismo ciclo._

Bueno, pues necesito los finales de carrera, pero todos los que he visto para comprar son de éste tipo:



Y lo que yo necesitaría es como el de la imagenl del potenciometro:



Que sólo conduzca en los extremos, derecha e izquierda...un fiunal de carrera doble como comento...y de eso no se fabrica o al menos yo no lo encuentro...no veo otra posibilidad de ponerle finales de carrera, porque no hay sitio donde ponerlos.

¿El circuito con un único pulsador de control es como el que yo he puesto estás bien?


G R A C I A S


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 20, 2013)

podriamos darte mas ideas si mostraras fotos de donde lo vas a montar y del mecanismo que planeas utilizar...

tambien creo que puedes modificar el potenciometro deslizable para que funcione como dos contactos...

saludos...


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 20, 2013)

elmo2 dijo:


> podriamos darte mas ideas si mostraras fotos de donde lo vas a montar y del mecanismo que planeas utilizar...
> 
> tambien creo que puedes *modificar el potenciometro deslizable para que funcione como dos *contactos...
> 
> saludos...



Bueno...eso es lo que pretendía, modificar el potenciometro para que al deslizar la palanca del potenciometro haga 2 contactos en los extremos...pero tampoco es muy fácil, porque es pequeño...así que buscaba los terminales de carrera de esa forma.
En la imagen podrás, mas o menos ver donde va el potenciometro actual...la planca metida en una ranura y esa carcasa va acoplada a otra donde esta fijado el potenciometro.






Se abre 90º sólo mediante el motor: En una vista lateral sería algo así:

​

*¿El circuito que he puesto me serviría con los 2 finales de carrera y un sólo pulsador?.. De donde lo vi, no estaba probado y no se si algo no funciona..si me confirmáis que serviría lo monto ya mismo...Lo alimentaría a 5V, porque a 12V el motor gira muy rápido*..si es así, intentaré la forma de colocar unos finales de carrera o modificar el potenciometro...aunque no se de que forma


Gracias a Todos


----------



## niguel (Jun 20, 2013)

Cheka esto , si te sirve.


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 20, 2013)

niguel dijo:


> Cheka esto , si te sirve.



G R A C I A S!!

Pues me vas a perdonar, pero es lo primera vez que uso LiveWire, con lo que no se simularlo...pero bueno, no termino de ver como funciona ni que integrados son. Además, creo que se necesitarían 2 Pulsadores, uno para subir, otro para bajar...¿no? Y yo pretendo usar sólo 1..



No entiendo ésta parte:





Quiero entender que ¿el 555 establece el tiempo que está el motor activo y se regula mediante VR1?..pero se usaría otro Switch para poder bajar (girar motor en otro sentido)

Gracias


Para un único pulsador y finales de carrera no es mejor usar éste:

​


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 20, 2013)

A ver si encuentro un tutorial del LVW para simular el circuito...¿alguien conoce alguno?

Gracias


----------



## niguel (Jun 20, 2013)

creo que ahora ya cumple con lo que quieres
ahora ya no tiene los flip flop tiene otro integrado ,tienes que simularlo ya que tiene un tiempo muerto tras pulsar 2 veces el pulsador ese seria el único detalle.


----------



## tiago (Jun 20, 2013)

Puedes montar un circuito detector, en lugar de finales de carrera que son algo dificil de manejar, en este caso, colocando un pequeño imán en el eje de la tapa y un par de ampollas reed que detecten las posiciones de abierto y cerrado. 

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 20, 2013)

me parese que con los fin de carrera lo solucionarias, son pequeños y faciles de instalar
te dejo mi idea de la solucion, no se si seria viable en la practica


----------



## jlaudio (Jun 20, 2013)

Buenas tardes espero no llegar tarde pero, leyendo todo es mejor lo de los finales de carrera, si ves un aparato viejo son pulsadores, pues los puedes utilizar como finales de carrera, o solo con un interruptor doble y utilizas los contactos de las dos partes, pues tambien podrias ponerle el final de carrera al mismo motor, y si y utilizas engranajes mas facil, guiate si tienes a la mano una bandeja de cd vieja para que te des cuenta que funciona solo con un final de carrera de dos posiciones


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 20, 2013)

niguel dijo:


> creo que ahora ya cumple con lo que quieres
> ahora ya no tiene los flip flop tiene otro integrado ,tienes que simularlo ya que tiene un tiempo muerto tras pulsar 2 veces el pulsador ese seria el único detalle.




*Muchisimas G R A C I A S!!! es lo que andaba buscando...lo acabo de simular con el Puente H y parece va bien, sólo lo que comentas, después de pulsar 2 veces, hay que esperar y volver a pulsar para que se mueva...Estaría bien si pudieramos mejorar ese pequeño detalle. De todas formas me conformo con esto, despues de todas las vueltas que le he dado al tema. ¿Puedes facilitarme un lista de los componentes para pedirlos por Internet? . No hay tienda aqui para ello, y ya estoy impaciente.
De nuevo Muchas Gracias!!

Te lo adjunto para que lo veas como va ya con el puente H y si alguien puede depurar algo. Lo que no entiendo muy bien es el funcionamiento ¿Porqué se usan optoacopladores? ¿No se puede usar otro componente? --> no se si es dificil encontrar los optoacopladores y si son fiables.*



tiago dijo:


> Puedes montar un circuito detector, en lugar de finales de carrera que son algo dificil de manejar, en este caso, colocando un pequeño imán en el eje de la tapa y un par de ampollas reed que detecten las posiciones de abierto y cerrado.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, muchas gracias, es una posibilidad que he barajado, pero no tengo muy claro si podría ponerlos...pero es una gran idea

Gracias



solaris8 dijo:


> me parese que con los fin de carrera lo solucionarias, son pequeños y faciles de instalar
> te dejo mi idea de la solucion, no se si seria viable en la practica
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 94498



Gracias. No, no es viable porque el eje es interior y ahí no se puede poner nada...pero si me has dado una idea con el otro...y puede que la use.
Gracias


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 20, 2013)

Vaya me acabo de dar cuenta que necesitaría -12V para los Ampl Operacionales...eso me complica mucho.

El circuito que he puesto con los finales de carrera he intentado simularlo en LiveWire y NO funciona.
No tengo la libreria del L293B, pero con el puente H que he puesto no me funciona...¿Me puede ayudar alguien con eso? ¿Puede alguien intentar simularlo y así ver donde está mi error?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 21, 2013)

que tal si solo trabajas con 2 rele el final de carrera y un interruptor o contactor arriba abajo


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 21, 2013)

adjcp dijo:


> que tal si solo trabajas con 2 rele el final de carrera y un interruptor o contactor arriba abajo



La verdad es que no te he entendido, lo siento.

He estado mirando el circuito con Finales de Carrera y no me funciona al simular en LiveWire, no me cambian de salida los flip-flop...¿me puede alguien por favor, mirar en que fallo?

​
Es el circuito que puse anteriormente


Me estoy volviendo loco con él
Gracias


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 21, 2013)

te dejo una imagen para q la hagas en live wire y la simules, ya q no pude enviar el archivo original.
 con este circuito rotas la direccion del motor y se detiene al pulsar el corta carrera correspondiente suerte espero te funcione


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 21, 2013)

adjcp dijo:


> te dejo una imagen para q la hagas en live wire y la simules, ya q no pude enviar el archivo original.
> con este circuito rotas la direccion del motor y se detiene al pulsar el corta carrera correspondiente suerte espero te funcione



Gracias. Lo ue no me gusta es usar reles...pero es una opción y te lo agradezco. Lo voy a simular.

Pero sigo dandole vuelta al circuito anterior.

Gracias


----------



## basicobasico (Jun 21, 2013)

con solo tres switch push button


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 21, 2013)

basicobasico dijo:


> con solo tres switch push button




¿que?... no entiendo


----------



## basicobasico (Jun 21, 2013)

Eratostenes dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Se abre 90º sólo mediante el motor: En una vista lateral sería algo así:
> ...



lo que dije es como lo mencionado por ud, algo facil y sencillo, el punto es donde va el motor, en la vista lateral no aparece


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 21, 2013)

basicobasico dijo:


> lo que dije es como lo mencionado por ud, algo facil y sencillo, el punto es donde va el motor, en la vista lateral no aparece



Gracias...Pero sigo son entenderle.


De otro lado...alguien ha podio simular el circuito que posee?...he estado 2 horas y no veo el error

Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 21, 2013)

Amigo Eratostenes, el circuito que publico el compañero adjcp, es muy sencillo para implementar, (no he comprobado su funcionamiento), pero si no quieres utilizar reles, pues bien puedes aplicar algo asi:

Pd: SW1 y SW2, representa los finales de carrera montados en el mecanismo, deben ser N.C. Es decir, cuando el mecanismo, llega a su fin de recorrido, al accionar los mismos, deben abrirse. Los transistores ilustrados son a modo ejem. en la simulacion, debes escoger los convenientes, segun la corriente a manejar. Lo mismo sucede con las resistencias de polarizacion.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 22, 2013)

Eratostenes dijo:


> Lo voy a simular.
> 
> Pero sigo dandole vuelta al circuito anterior.
> 
> Gracias


ok amigo es una opcion facil y sencilla simulalo tal como esta y veras que funciona como deve ser


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 22, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo Eratostenes, el circuito que publico el compañero adjcp, es muy sencillo para implementar, (no he comprobado su funcionamiento), pero si no quieres utilizar reles, pues bien puedes aplicar algo asi:
> 
> Pd: SW1 y SW2, representa los finales de carrera montados en el mecanismo, deben ser N.C. Es decir, cuando el mecanismo, llega a su fin de recorrido, al accionar los mismos, deben abrirse. Los transistores ilustrados son a modo ejem. en la simulacion, debes escoger los convenientes, segun la corriente a manejar. Lo mismo sucede con las resistencias de polarizacion.



Gracias amigo. El único problema va a ser elegir los componentes dado que, por mucho que he buscado no se lo que consume el motor...hay una foto de él en el primer mensaje, pero es chino y no encuentro nada sobre .

Llegado a este punto veo que tengo 3 opciones.. o usar este último circuitos con finales de carrera...o usar el anterior con potenciómetro para que sólo actúe un tiempo que he de ajustar con ..potenciometro y ha de ser o muy preciso...o usar relés. Los relés no me gustan...en el coche no me gusta oír los clic de los reles...el uso e los finales de carrera es más seguro. Ya para rizar el rizo voy a ver si puedo unir ambos circuitos y hacer uno que actúe el movimiento del motor un tiempo con potenciómetros pero poner finales de carrera con ampollas magnéticas  como seguridad....y rezar para saber que valores de componentes utilizar.  Gracias a todos


----------



## palurdo (Jun 22, 2013)

lamento llegar tarde a este tema pero el circuito que propones es muy facil de implementar con logica y sin finales de carrera ni reles. Lamentablemente no tengo nada de tiempo hasta el lunes que pueda explicarte bien mi sistema. Asi que si tienes un poco de paciencia y puedes esperar, nos leemos el lunes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 22, 2013)

Amigo, si tienes el motor, pues mides el consumo, con el polimetro, no le veo impedimento a eso.


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 22, 2013)

palurdo dijo:


> lamento llegar tarde a este tema pero el circuito que propones es muy facil de implementar con logica y sin finales de carrera ni reles. Lamentablemente no tengo nada de tiempo hasta el lunes que pueda explicarte bien mi sistema. Asi que si tienes un poco de paciencia y puedes esperar, nos leemos el lunes.



Sería estupendo poder hacer sólo con lógica y sin finales de carrera...después de una semana que llevo mirando y hoy todo el día, no hay ningún problema en esperar un poco más. He conectado la tablet dentro de la Carcasa y la forma de alimentarla, programas de navegación, encendido de la tablet mediante pulsador externo, GPS, cable externo para tarjeta SD, cable externo para puerto USB....y lo único que me impide montarlo en el coche es hacer un circuito en condiciones para abril y cerrar con un pulsador...y la verdad es que estoy impacienté...pero quedo a la espera de tus ideas.
GRACIAS


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, si tienes el motor, pues mides el consumo, con el polimetro, no le veo impedimento a eso.



Gracias. Esto sería alimentarlo y medir con el polímero los Amperios que consume.?  Supongo qué es así..no?

G R A C I A S


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 22, 2013)

Es de suponerse que el motor debe estar sometido bajo carga (mecanismo), asi tienes un estimado mas preciso.


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 22, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Es de suponerse que el motor debe estar sometido bajo carga (mecanismo), asi tienes un estimado mas preciso.



OK, gracias....realmente la carga a la que será sometido es muy baja...si bien antes debía girar una pantalla LCD con su circuito asociado y marco de metal, que peana bastante, ahora sólo debe girar una tablet de 7 pulgadas, muy bajo peso. 

Gracias


----------



## thenot (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry por meterme y quizas no haber leido todo.
Por que no te ahorras tanto enredo y usas o un servomotor o un motor paso a paso y un pic o microcontrolador, con uno de 8 patas y clock interno tendrías de sobra.
Con cualquiera de estos 2 tipos de motores no necesitaras finales de carrera y el cierre y apertura sera optimo, ya que ambos motores son muy precisos en sus movimientos.
Un servomotor lo puedes comprar de acuerdo al peso que requieres "mover" hay unos bien diminutos y otros bien grandes y poderosos, es cosa  de elegir el correcto, de acuerdo al peso a mover. Por motor paso a paso, dependiendo del peso a mover puedes encontrarlo en una lectora de cd (el que abre y cierra la charola) o de mayor poder en maquinas de escribir electricas o impresoras, o simplemente comprar uno.
Por el programa para el pic, seria algo tan simple que es cosa que te animes a hacerlo de esta forma y yo mismo te puedo ayudar o hacer la programación.
Por electronica, si usas un motor paso a paso necesitas un puente H si el motor es bipolar o 4 transistores o un array de estos si el motor es unipolar. Si usas un servomotor no necesitaras nada mas que el pic o microcontrolador.

Perdon, por no haber leido todo el post de buena manera, haciendo que esto que escribi quizas no te sirve de nada.

Saludos!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 23, 2013)

Eratostenes dijo:


> OK, gracias....realmente la carga a la que será sometido es muy baja...si bien antes debía girar una pantalla LCD con su circuito asociado y marco de metal, que peana bastante, ahora sólo debe girar una tablet de 7 pulgadas, muy bajo peso.
> 
> Gracias


si quieres te esperas unos dias y te diceño el circuito que necesitas , con un solo pulsador un flip flop y un puente H


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 23, 2013)

thenot dijo:


> Sorry por meterme y quizas no haber leido todo.
> Por que no te ahorras tanto enredo y usas o un servomotor o un motor paso a paso y un pic o microcontrolador, con uno de 8 patas y clock interno tendrías de sobra.
> Con cualquiera de estos 2 tipos de motores no necesitaras finales de carrera y el cierre y apertura sera optimo, ya que ambos motores son muy precisos en sus movimientos.
> Un servomotor lo puedes comprar de acuerdo al peso que requieres "mover" hay unos bien diminutos y otros bien grandes y poderosos, es cosa  de elegir el correcto, de acuerdo al peso a mover. Por motor paso a paso, dependiendo del peso a mover puedes encontrarlo en una lectora de cd (el que abre y cierra la charola) o de mayor poder en maquinas de escribir electricas o impresoras, o simplemente comprar uno.
> ...


 Gracias...pero el motor es DC y ya lo tengo...lleva engranajes y no debe ser fácil cambiarlo por otro



adjcp dijo:


> si quieres te esperas unos dias y te diceño el circuito que necesitas , con un solo pulsador un flip flop y un puente H



Claro que esperaré amigo...muchas gracias


----------



## palurdo (Jun 24, 2013)

Bueno pues después de un fin de semana algo loco que ha culminado pasando la noche de san Juan en la playa, como lo prometido es deuda, te dejo aquí mi deseño, para ti y para quien quiera aprender en este foro. Supongo que tienes bastantes conocimientos de electrónica, pero como mi intención es que todo el que lea mi mensaje aprenda voy a tratar de explicar cómo se controla el sentido de giro de un motor a partir de un puente H. 

De hecho en base a mi explicación te darás cuenta que el diseño del circuito es casi inmediato y pensarás !Por qué coño no lo he pensado antes, con lo simple que es!

Veamos un puente H:



Este puente es del tipo Puente H Complementario, ya que los elementos de conmutación (transistores bipolares, Mosfets, Triodos, Reles, etc.) de la parte superior (los Upper Side) se activan con la señal invertida (de ahí el puntito en la entrada que indica inversión lógica) a los elementos de la parte inferior (lower side). Este puente tiene cuatro estados, suponiendo Vcc igual a 12V:

-Entradas A y B a 0, quedan activados ambos US y desactivados los LS. La diferencia de potencial entre los extremos del motor es 0V (12V - 12V) y el motor está parado.

-Entradas A y B a 1, quedan activados ambos LS y desactivados los US. La diferencia de potencial entre los extremos del motor es 0V (0V - 0V) y el motor está parado.

-Entrada A a 0 y B a 1, queda activado US_A y LS_B, los otros dos elementos quedan desactivados. Tenemos 12V (12V - 0V) en el motor.

-Entrada A a 1 y B a 0, queda activado US_B y LS_A. Tenemos -12V (0V - 12V) en el motor.

Por lo tanto, vemos que los estados 1-1 y 0-0 dejan el motor parado, y para que gire en un sentido será el estado 0-1 y el sentido inverso el 1-0.

Hay otro tipo de puente, que es el puente cruzado. Es más fácil de controlar ya que no hay que invertir las entradas de los Upper Side, pero tiene el problema de que el estado 1-1 está prohibido ya que al conducir tanto la parte baja y alta de un mismo ramal provoca cortocircuito:



Para nuestro diseño lo mejor es usar un puente H complementario (como el que tu tienes, aunque yo prefiero un puente hecho con mosfets que se puede controlar sin problemas desde chips lógicos al no requerir de corriente en sus entradas de control).

Partimos de este esquema base:



Consta de dos conmutadores, controlando la activación y desactivación de los transistores de su ramal, A o B. Este tipo de configuración es la clásica que se usa en instalaciones eléctricas cuando se quiere controlar el encendido y apagado de una bombilla con 2 conmutadores, solo que metiendo entre medias el puente H con el motor. 

En este caso, cuando los 2 conmutadores están a 1 o a 0, el motor queda parado, y si uno de los conmutadores cambia de estado, provocará el giro del motor en un sentido o en otro, hasta que bien el mismo conmutador vuelva a su posición inicial o el otro conmutador cambie de posición, momento en el que se parará el motor. Si el paro se produce en el conmutador que no fue accionado al principio, tenemos que cuando se para el motor, se encuentra en el estado opuesto al original, es decir, si antes los dos interruptores estaban a 1-1, pasan a estar a 0-0. Si ahora se acciona el interruptor primero de nuevo, el motor girará en sentido contrario ya que la corriente circulará a través de el al revés. 

Bueno, pues resulta que queremos que uno de los conmutadores sea controlable por nosotros lo llamaremos Maestro" y el otro conmutador será controlado por las condiciones del circuito (ya sea por detección de final de carrera, por temporización, o por cualquier otro tipo de sensor), lo llamaremos "Esclavo".

Para implementar el conmutador Esclavo teniendo 2 estímulos, el de "he llegado al final" y "he vuelto al principio", lo podemos hacer perfectamente mediante un biestable RS. Así nuestro conmutador manual accionará el giro del motor cuando nosotros cambiemos su estado, y el motor se parará cuando al conmutador esclavo le haya llegado una condición de STOP.



Ahora, si en lugar de un conmutador queremos un pulsador que haga la función Toggle (cambie de estado por cada pulso del pulsador), pues podemos insertar un Biestable tipo T y así tenemos este diagrama:



Mi diseño no requiere otra parte mecánica más que el pulsador y el motor en sí mismos. Además la condición de STOP no quiero que sea temporizada más que nada para proteger el motor y la circuitería por sobrecorrientes que pasan demasiado tiempo por el circuito.

Así mi diseño se basa en finales de carrera electrónicos. En cada ramal, A y B, existe un circuito que detecta cuando el motor ha llegado al límite de recorrido, ya que cuando un motor se bloquea, éste consume mucha más corriente que con una carga moderada. Vamos a suponer que unas 4 veces más de corriente, aunque dependerá del motor, claro.

El diagrama se transforma en este:



Cada bloque DS es un Detector de Sobrecorriente, que pasa a valer 1 cuando la corriente supera un determinado valor de umbral ajustado previamente.

Con todos los bloques definidos, he implementado el circuito en el siguiente esquema:



Como ves no es muy complicado de implementar. Apenas utiliza dos integrados, no usa puertas lógicas, y muy pocos componentes discretos.

Si te has dado cuenta, el pulsador es de tipo conmutación de dos posiciones. No es imprescindible que sea así, pero esta forma es infalible como circuito antirrebotes y de respuesta casi inmediata de esa forma nos aseguramos que si pulsas el pulsador una vez, se genera sólo un pulso.

Los switches de conmutación del puente los he puesto Mosfets, porque me gustan más para estas tareas, pero si te sientes cómodo con bipolares, pues sólo asegúrate de tener bastante corriente de control para saturar los transistores.

He utilizado un sólo chip para implementar tanto el biestable T y el R-S, de hecho este chip son 2 flip-flops tipo J-K. El tipo T se implementa llevando ambas J y K a 1 y activando la entrada de reloj C por cada pulso del pulsador. El biestable RS aprovecha las entradas Set y Clear que hacen un bypas de las demás entradas del biestable.

Los circuitos de detección de sobrecorriente constan de una resistencia en serie con el switch LS de cada rama A y B, que medirá la corriente que pasa por cada rama conforme funciona el motor. Ese voltaje generado en la resistencia al pasar corriente a su través, filtrado para eliminar transitorios de conmutación y el ruido de las escobillas del motor, se lleva a un comparador que compara el nivel con uno prestablecido y a su salida genera una señal lógica para controlar el biestable esclavo. 

Hemos ajustado el potenciometro para que los comparadores se activen cuando el voltaje en su entrada + supere los 1,5V. Supongamos que el motor funciona en régimen de carga normal. Pasa a su través digamos 0,25 amperios. Entonces en la resitencia tenemos 2,2*0.25=0,55V de caida y ambos comparadores están a 0. Ahora supongamos que el motor llega al final de su recorrido, se enclava y pasa la corriente de 0,25 a 1A. Ahora en la entrada + de uno de los comparadores tenemos 2,2*1=2,2V que es mayor que 1,5 y por lo tanto pasa a 1 lógico. Esto hace que el biestable RS cambie de estado haciendolo coincidir con el estado del biestable T, lo que efectivamente parará el motor. 

¿y qué pasa si antes de que llegue al final se vuelve a pulsar el pulsador? pues que el motor se parará, y si se vuelve a pulsar de nuevo, continuará hasta que llegue al final.

Este sistema, a menos que se presente alguna falla eléctrica, no conlleva ningúin peligro de que se quede el motor accionado bloqueado, ya que no hay microinterruptores que puedan fallar ni relés.

Además el diseño es tan sencillo que merece ser construido por alguien que tenga que presentar un proyecto de ciencia para la escuela.

Espero que haya valido la pena esperar mi diseño

Un saludo.


----------



## palurdo (Jun 24, 2013)

Por cierto, con el 4013 también lo puedes hacer, ya que implementas el biestable T uniendo la salida /Q con la entrada D y usas la entrada CLK para el pulsador, y para el RS, pues usas las entradas R y S del 4013 y todas las demás a masa. Tu dedices cual puedes conseguir mejor.


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 24, 2013)

Muchas gracias...aún no lo he mirado bien pues estoy con el móvil. Pero me parece bueno, solo que el pulsador que ya tiene el aparato es simple y no de dos posiciones. Tampoco se si puedo usar el L293D como liebre Y, o he de hacer el que me indicas con Mosffet...a la hora de conseguir los componentes lo tengo que hacer por alguna tienda on line por lo que me da lo mismo, eso sí...cuanto mes simple mejor.

A la noche le echo un chivatazo más detenidamente a ver que orejas encuentro...se me ocurre por ahora, como puedo saber a que tensión poner que se detiene el motor cuando llega a su fin...alguna forma de medirlo ahora?


Gracias


----------



## palurdo (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok, ya me cuentas. 

Si sólo puedes disponer del pulsador que ya tienes, entonces ten en cuenta los rebotes del pulsador. Debes usar un circuito antirrebotes. Pasa por este hilo que ahí tienes varios circuitos.

No creo que haya inconveniente de usar el L293D para controlar el motor. Los mosfets es una opción para simplificar porque permiten su control directo desde la salida de los biestables (ya que los mosfets son controlados por tensión y no por corriente, pero poniendo un driver en su lugar como el L293D no debe de dar ningún problema, eso sí, puede que tuvieras que intercambiar las señales S y R para que funcione el circuito). 

He encontrado esto y por los datos de motores parecidos al tuyo, parece que no me he ido mucho en los cálculos de los valores para el sensor de sobrecorriente. Yo lo montaría en una placa de prototipos y probaría a ver  que pasa. Los componentes cuestan casi nada de dinero. 

Cualquier duda ya sabes, preguntamela.

PD: Pilla el motor, una resistencia de 2,2 Ohm (de 2W o así o no midas mucho rato estando enclavado el motor), lo pones todo en serie con 12V de continua. Mides en giro libre cuanto voltaje hay en la resistencia, y vas frenando el motor y viendo cómo sube el voltaje. Para con la mano complétamente el motor y así sabrás el voltaje de la resistencia (y por lo tanto, por la ley de ohm, la corriente que pasa por el motor cuando está enclavado). Entonces usa como referencia para el ajuste un 33% menos de ese voltaje. Luego en el circuito lo puedes reajustar mediante prueba y error.


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 24, 2013)

Hola de nuevo:
He intentado simularlo con LiveWire, m´ñas que nada para entender el funcionamiento, y algo hago mal porque en estado de reposo, pulse o no el switch, siempre tengo 1 en ambas entradas del motor y claro, éste no gira:



No se si es que cojo mal los MOSFET o que, pero seguro que algo hago mal

Gracias


----------



## palurdo (Jun 24, 2013)

Los mosfets estan mal puestos. Fijate en mi esquema que drenador va unido a drenador y en tu esquema drenador une a surtidor. Por otro lado si usas solo un pulsador de 1 circuito, tendras que poner una resistencia de 47k  entre el pulsador y masa para permitir que el condensador se descargue. Haz esas correcciones y vuelve a simular.


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 24, 2013)

palurdo dijo:


> Los mosfets estan mal puestos. Fijate en mi esquema que drenador va unido a drenador y en tu esquema drenador une a surtidor. Por otro lado si usas solo un pulsador de 1 circuito, tendras que poner una resistencia de 47k  entre el pulsador y masa para permitir que el condensador se descargue. Haz esas correcciones y vuelve a simular.



Bien...muchas gracias, ahora es tarde y estoy en las cama, mañana a primera hora lo hago...pero no se que he leído de que los mosfet N necesitan más tensión para conmutar que la que alimenta all motor y de no haberse así se calientan mucho y llegan a quemarse, además de ser más difíciles y carros que los P.d. Solo lo he leído de pasada. Lo dicho, gracias y seguir intentándolo mañana


Gracias


----------



## palurdo (Jun 24, 2013)

Bueno eso es otra historia que no afecta al puente complementario por su diseño. Afecta cuando en el puente se usa solo transistores del mismo tipo que suele ser tipo N. Mañana te explico con mas detalle. Un saludo.


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 25, 2013)

Algo ocurre al simular el Mosfet, me da siempre un 1 a la salida...haga lo que haga.

He intentado simular con Transistores normales, y no muevo el motro, cada vez que doy al pulsador en ambas patas del motro me da 1, aún moviendo el potenciometro:







La salida Q del flip-flop de la derecha nunca cambia, siempre es 1.

Seguro que soy yo el que hace las cosas mal. Seguiré intentandolo

Gracias


----------



## palurdo (Jun 25, 2013)

No eres tu ni el circuito que está bien. Es el programa simulador que hace cosas sin sentido. Cuando me has dicho que no te conmutaba el mosfet, también he construido el circuito en livewire (es que no me gusta simular porque suele ser como llevar un GPS en el coche para direcciones que más o menos te suenan, que muchas veces lian más que aclaran porque suponen cosas que no pasan en la vida real).

También he simulado el circuito con BJT y va algo mejor (Se mueve el motor en una dirección), pero los comparadores fallan como quieren. 

Te pongo un ejemplo de absurdos en la simulación:



Fíjate en Q3. Es un Mosfet tipo P, lo que significa que para conducir, necesita haber un voltaje varios voltios menor  en la puerta con respecto al surtidor (en el tipo N, el voltaje tiene que ser varios voltios mayor). En el surtidor puedes ver que hay 11,60V. En la puerta, al estar el biestable activo en la salida Q, hay 12V. Pues ahí lo tienes conduciendo 3,3A. No tiene sentido ninguno. 

Sobre los operacionales. Fíjate en el surtidor de Q1. Como por la resistencia de 2,2 pasan 3,3A, pues hay 7,3V. Hasta ahí de acuerdo, el programa sabe lo que es la ley de ohm. Se supone que la impedancia de entrada de un operacional o un comparador es altísima, del orden de los megaohm hasta los teraohm. De hecho la impedancia del LM393 es de 10megaohm como mínimo, por lo que podemos considerar que tiene impedancia infinita. El condensador lo mismo, aunque no sea un condensador ideal, su resistencia interna paralela tiene que ser tan alta que en continua pueda considerarse infinita. Por lo tanto en los extremos de la resistencia de 100k tendríamos que tener a cada lado el mismo voltaje ya que por ella prácticamente no circula corriente. Pues ahí tienes en un lado 7,3V y en el otro lado 702mV. De hecho si modificas el potenciómetro ese voltaje no tendría que variar (entre las entradas del comparado no debe de pasar ninguna corriente y no hay realimentación alguna), pues manda narices que varía.

Vamos, que no te fies de la simulación que te está engañando.




Eratostenes dijo:


> ..pero no se que he leído de que los mosfet N necesitan más tensión para conmutar que la que alimenta all motor y de no haberse así se calientan mucho y llegan a quemarse, además de ser más difíciles y carros que los P.d. Solo lo he leído de pasada.



A ver, por el tema de la economía es al contrario. Los Mosfets raros y caros son los P (eso era antes porque al costar mas de fabricar había menos catálogo, pero ahora hay de los dos tipos muy económicos). Además aunque los P sean más caros, tampoco te vas a arruinar. De hecho ni siquiera siempre es cierto eso. Lo que ocurre es que para fabricar mosfets P para soportar la misma potencia que los N, deben usar superficies de silicio mayores y mejor disipación, por eso es más caro. Por eso los diseños se buscaba antiguamente evitar usar mosfets P y se rediseñaban para que funcionaran con tipo N. Es decir, poniendo un H todo con transistores N, y poniendo inversores lógicos en los Upper Side para complementar niveles de activación.

De ahí que has escuchado lo de que los N del Upper side se queman. El problema de los upperside, al ser N, es que necesitan un voltaje de 3 o 4 voltios en la puerta mayor que en el surtidor. si el voltaje en drenador es el mismo que en puerta, el surtidor estará a 4 voltios menos que el drenador, por lo que imagina que por ahí pasaran 10 amperios, pues el transistor estaría disipando 40W y se quemaría. Si la puerta la activas con 4 voltios (al menos) más que Vcc donde conectaría el drenador del upperside del Mosfet N, entonces entre drenador y surtidor hay un valor cercano a 0V, por lo que aunque pasen 10A, los vatios disipados se acercan a 0W, y el mosfet está frio.

Por eso en los puentes de todo N o bien se reduce Vcc en el puente, o se aumenta el voltaje de nivel lógico 1 en las puertas de los upperside. Esto se puede hacer con doble alimentación, o con un condensador de Boost-Up que se carga en el nivel 0 y se descarga en el nivel 1 a través de la puerta sumando su voltaje a Vcc (y por lo tanto activando completamente el Upperside).

Pero con los puentes de mosfets complementarios esto no es un problema ya que los upperside sólo se activan en nivel bajo (es decir, con un voltaje mucho más bajo en puerta que en surtidor que está a 12V), y los lowerside en nivel alto (voltaje mucho más alto en puerta que en surtidor, que está a 0V).

Aquí te pongo dos enlaces de transistores que te servirían para tu proyecto (30V, 4A para P y 6A para N).

http://www.ebay.es/itm/10-pcs-Trans...673?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c336f1ad9
http://www.ebay.es/itm/10-pcs-Trans...502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c30847d5e

Como ves, te vas a arruinar con lo caros que valen.


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 25, 2013)

palurdo dijo:


> No eres tu ni el circuito que está bien. Es el programa simulador que hace cosas sin sentido. Cuando me has dicho que no te conmutaba el mosfet, también he construido el circuito en livewire (es que no me gusta simular porque suele ser como llevar un GPS en el coche para direcciones que más o menos te suenan, que muchas veces lian más que aclaran porque suponen cosas que no pasan en la vida real).
> 
> También he simulado el circuito con BJT y va algo mejor (Se mueve el motor en una dirección), pero los comparadores fallan como quieren.
> 
> ...



G R A C I A S.

Entiendo entonces que puedo construir el circuito sin problemas, con los valores dado en él y los Mosfet que me indicas, sin necesidad de variar valores de resistencia ni Condensadores para mi motor.

De ser así me lanzo a buscarlo.

Gracias de nuevo, te has tomado muchas molestias para ayudarme.

Espero no molestar más, que seguro me surgen dudas para pedir los componentes en W y en Voltaje...siempre me he liado con eso en los Condensadores y Resistencias


----------



## palurdo (Jun 25, 2013)

Hombre, te estoy ayudando porque más que consigas hacer el circuito lo que pretendo es dar la oportunidad a quien quiera profundizar en electrónica de aprender cosas nuevas. 

El funcionamiento del circuito yo lo veo tan claro como el circuito para hacer encender un led. Esto no quita que en el circuito final no existan complicaciones. Por ejemplo el motor en el arranque consume un pico de corriente que si es muy largo puede engañar al sensor de sobrecorriente y hacer que el motor se pare nada más arrancar. En ese caso los condensadores tendrían que ser más grandes, pero claro, el motor tardaría un tiempo en pararse desde que se bloquea, como por ejemplo un par de segundos... Por otro lado, he medido un pequeño motor con una resistencia serie de 2,2ohm (eso sí, el motor era para 5V asi que el resultado dependerá de cada motor), y en vacío el voltaje de la resistencia medía 150mV. Con el motor bloqueado el voltaje medía 950mV, casi un voltio. Puede que ese voltaje sea muy bajo para que el comparador fuera fiable, por lo que la resistencia habría que subirla de valor (en ese caso doblarlo). Claro que cuanta más alta es la resistencia, menor es el par motor y puedes tener problemas de tracción. Por eso es muy importante hacer pruebas antes de construir el circuito final.

Pero el montaje es muy sencillo y muy barato así que por probarlo yo no lo dudaría.

El voltaje de los condensadores de 16V o más. No hay problemas si no usas electrolíticos ya que los condensadores cerámicos y de poliester como mínimo aguantan 50V (incluso los electrolíticos aguantan muchos voltios si no son de mucha capacidad, además lo indica en su cuerpo).

Las demás resistencias, excepto las sensoras de corriente, las demás son de señal, por lo que de 1/4 o de 1/8W te valen. Para las de 2,2 pues teniendo en cuenta la corriente que pasa por el motor en régimen normal, suponiendo un valor alto, por ejemplo 0,5A, pues la fórmula es W=I^2*R, por lo que una de 1W bastaría. Aunque alguna vez superara en 3 W dicha resistencia (cuando el motor se bloquea) sería durante un tiempo tan corto que no tendría tiempo en calentarse aunque si te sientes más seguro poniendo resistencias de 5W pues no hay problemas.


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 25, 2013)

palurdo dijo:


> Hombre, te estoy ayudando porque más que consigas hacer el circuito lo que pretendo es dar la oportunidad a quien quiera profundizar en electrónica de aprender cosas nuevas.
> 
> El funcionamiento del circuito yo lo veo tan claro como el circuito para hacer encender un led. Esto no quita que en el circuito final no existan complicaciones. Por ejemplo el motor en el arranque consume un pico de corriente que si es muy largo puede engañar al sensor de sobrecorriente y hacer que el motor se pare nada más arrancar. En ese caso los condensadores tendrían que ser más grandes, pero claro, el motor tardaría un tiempo en pararse desde que se bloquea, como por ejemplo un par de segundos... Por otro lado, he medido un pequeño motor con una resistencia serie de 2,2ohm (eso sí, el motor era para 5V asi que el resultado dependerá de cada motor), y en vacío el voltaje de la resistencia medía 150mV. Con el motor bloqueado el voltaje medía 950mV, casi un voltio. Puede que ese voltaje sea muy bajo para que el comparador fuera fiable, por lo que la resistencia habría que subirla de valor (en ese caso doblarlo). Claro que cuanta más alta es la resistencia, menor es el par motor y puedes tener problemas de tracción. Por eso es muy importante hacer pruebas antes de construir el circuito final.
> 
> ...



Te agradezco tu pronta respuesta. Me preocupa un poco o que comentas de que el motor puede tardar un tiempo en detenerse dado que quedaría bloqueado y puede que se coma los engranajes de plástico...de otro lado he E pedir todo a alguna tienda online, por lo que no voy a poder hacer muchas pruebas y he de ir sobre seguro a que comprar.

Tengo que tener claro el pedido, así que intentó su simulación

Gracias


----------



## palurdo (Jun 25, 2013)

Hombre, el filtro ahora tiene calculado una constante RC de 0,1 segundos. Depende de qué límite pongas en el potenciómetro para la corriente, puede tardar entre 0,2 y 0,5 segundos en pararse el motor. Creo que es un tiempo aceptable que entra dentro del tiempo de inercia del motor con carga (cuando el torque no es tan grande) y asegurar que no es sensible a los arranques y paradas, puesto que se espera que el motor arranque complétamente y pare en menos de 0,2 segundos. Si quieres ajustar el filtro, en lugar de resistencias de 100k, pon potenciómetros ajustables de 200k y los pones al mínimo que permitan arrancar con seguridad el motor, pero que hagan parar casi de inmediato el motor en caso de bloqueo. 

Por el tema de los componentes, hombre, depende del presupuesto. Yo en la medida de lo posible suelo reutilizar componentes reciclados de aparatos muertos, pero la verdad es que no suele ser muy caro comprar de más por si un fallo hace que quemes alguno. Por ejemplo los dos enlaces que te he enviado antes te permiten montar 5 puentes H por 3€ y casi es lo más caro del circuito. El chip del biestable cuesta 1€ y medio unos 3 o 4 chips, y el 393 tres cuartos de lo mismo. Las resistencias cuestan entre 1 y 5 céntimos cada una (las de 1W), así que si las pides por docenas tampoco te vas a arruinar. Yo probaría a pedir para los sensores de corriente, tres o cuatro de cada valor de  1, 2R2 , 3R3, 4R7 y 6R8 ohm. Estoy seguro que no te gastas ni 50ctm en todas las resistencias. Las de 10k si que son a 1 o 2 ctm. Como tienes de sobra para comprar material para varios circuitos, si quieres también puedes comprar pulsadores miniatura y hacer también la versión con finales de carrera mecánicos (básicamente micropulsadores al final del recorrido de la bandeja). Sólo tienes que sustituirlos en lugar de los comparadores, para mandar pulsos de "1" lógicos a las entradas S y R del biestable SR, con el mismo circuito que tienes en el  pulsador manual.

De todas formas es lo que te digo, la simulación y el funcionamiento de verdad pueden diferir muchísimo en resultados (que se lo pregunten a alguien que ha modelado osciladores en simulación y en la vida real y te dirá cual de los dos ha funcionado...). 

Yo implementaré en el futuro una variante de la versión de detección de sobrecorriente para el giro automático de los huevos de una incubadora, que cada x tiempo configurado por el usuario, irá balanceando una bandeja con los huevos desde +45º a -45º y viceversa. La verdad es que ni me había planteado todavía el diseño del giro automático, hasta que hace un rato me he dado cuenta que en realidad ya lo he diseñado, jajjajajajja.

PD: Por cierto, la ventaja del detector de sobrecorriente con respecto al de los finales de carrera es que si alguien mete la mano dentro de la bandeja, al bloquearse el motor se parará aunque no llegue al final del recorrido. Con los finales de carrera, no se va a parar y seguirá aplastando la mano...


----------



## palurdo (Jun 27, 2013)

Bueno, pues ya puedes comprar tranquilamente los componentes, porque el sistema de mi diseño funciona perfectamente. Lo he construido en una placa breadboard y el tiempo de respuesta es excelente, el biestable bascula en el momento inmediato que paro el motor con la mano y por lo tanto el motor se detiene. Además me he dado cuenta que no hace falta que los condensadores de los filtros sean de 1u, puesto que con 100nF no falla el detector en el arranque y parada, y el tiempo de respuesta son centésimas de segundo.

En la prueba, al no tener en casa biestables integrados de 12V me los he construido con componentes discretos, pero el funcionamiento es el mismo. Para el puente H he usado lo que tenía por casa, que son 2 integrados AO4622 provenientes de una placa base muerta, (cada integrado es una pareja de mosfets complementarios) para hacer el puente H completo.

El motor que he usado es un motor antiguo de radiocassete de coche. No será el mismo que el tuyo pero no creo que hayan diferencias importantes en el funcionamiento.

Aquí tienes el video del montaje y funcionamiento:






Bueno, pues cuando lo tengas construido ya me cuentas qué tal te ha ido.

Un saludo.


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 28, 2013)

Gracias. Mil gracias

He tenido que salir de viaje y no habia visto antes el hilo.

El montaje es justo lo que necesito.

Ten envio un MP

Muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Jun 28, 2013)

Teniendo en cuenta que además del motor necesitas guías, cremalleras etc. A lo mejor acabas antes con un sistema de biela y que el motor siempre gire en el mismo sentido.




Eso y dos finales de carrera o puede que uno solo con dos resaltes en la rueda y listo.


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 28, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que además del motor necesitas guías, cremalleras etc. A lo mejor acabas antes con un sistema de biela y que el motor siempre gire en el mismo sentido.
> http://profecarolinaquinodoz.com/principal/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/biela.gif
> Eso y dos finales de carrera o puede que uno solo con dos resaltes en la rueda y listo.



Gracias

El invento es curioso, pero el motor no es que lo elija yo ni nada por el estilo.
Es coger algo que ya existe, navegador original del Toyota Avensis y colocarlo en mi coche (que por supuesto no lo trae). El navegador original instalado de fabrica ya tiene su circuito de control y el que yo he comprado trae el circuito tambien, no así los cables de conexión ni se como conectarlo, por lo que se decidió quitar el circuito original y crear uno nuevo que si pueda conectar y controlar con el pulsador que ya biene incrporado. El motor ya lo trae tambien el navegador original.


El circuito debería ser simple...ha de ser lo mismo que el de apertura de la puerta de un CD o DVD de un ordenador personal --> Dar al boton abrir bandeja y pararse, dar el boton y cerrar bandeja y pararse...no hay más, es así de simple. La verdad que parece simple y me lo parecía...pero no lo es tanto sin tener (como es mi caso) ideas flojas de electronica que intento compensar con voluntad de aprender y echando mucho tiempo en ello.
Pero soy cabezón y hasta que no lo logre (creo que el circuito de Palurdo es lo que necesito) no descanso.

Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Jun 28, 2013)

Una cosa es la simplicidad aparente y otra la real.
Aparentemente un puerto serie es mucho mas complejo que un USB ya que el serie tiene distintos conectores, cableados, configuraciones... el usb se enchufa y ya está. La realidad es que un usb es como cien veces mas complejo que el serie. Otra cosa es que exista un chip que cueste un ct. que haga maravillas.
Pues tu mismo lo has dicho, a lo mejor reciclando el circuito de la puerta de un CD vale, pero ese circuito tampoco es simple, abre, cierra, si lo bloqueas cierra...


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 28, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Una cosa es la simplicidad aparente y otra la real.
> Aparentemente un puerto serie es mucho mas complejo que un USB ya que el serie tiene distintos conectores, cableados, configuraciones... el usb se enchufa y ya está. La realidad es que un usb es como cien veces mas complejo que el serie. Otra cosa es que exista un chip que cueste un ct. que haga maravillas.
> Pues tu mismo lo has dicho, a lo mejor reciclando el circuito de la puerta de un CD vale, pero ese circuito tampoco es simple, abre, cierra, si lo bloqueas cierra...



Estamos de acuerdo.
El circuito de la puerta del CD es lo primero que busque...no encontre gran información y si vi que era bastante complejo...así que me lance a otra cosa.

He simulado el circuito del compañero con Proteus y me funciona perfectamente. He tenido que cambiar los Comparadores para poder simularse, pero se ve que va bien...variando el potenciometro el motor termina parando (en realidad será al contrario, al bloquearse el motro por llegar al tope, será éste el que se comparará con el potenciometro y oarará).

Podéis verlo en la siguiente imagen:



Ahora sólo voy a necesitar hacer una lista amplia de componentes (quiero probar otros circuitos tambien) y buscar una buena tienda online...y montar todo.

Gracias


----------



## Eratostenes (Jul 3, 2013)

Estimados:

Aún cuando he pedido los componentes y aún van a tardar un tiempo he estado dandole vueltas al asunto para adaptar el circuito con finales de carrera y el integrado L293D...y creo que he diseñado lo que necesito con una sóla pega (y si no he cometido una barbaridad, que por eso posteo, para que me indiqueís, si es posible que está bien).

Veamos el circuito:







Los dos switch de arriba son los Finales de Carrera normalmente abiertos.
El switch, pulsador de la izquierda es el pulsador para activar el motor.

En un principio, uno de los finales de carrera ha de estar activado - C1 - (cerrado), la tapa está cerrada a una pulsasion comienza a girar hacia el final de carrera no activado (abierto) - C2 -, con lo cual C1 se abre lo suficiente para que aún cuando el pulsador se vuelva a abrir, abrá girado lo suficiente como para que se abra el final de carrera C1 y el motor continúa girando hasta que cierra el otro final de carrera C2, momento en que se detiene. Si volvemos a pulsar, comienza a girar en sentido contrario hacia el final de carrera que está abierto en ese momento, y repitiendose el ciclo.

La única pega que tengo es que: Si ninguno de los finales de carrera está activado, la tapa está en un punto intermedio, el pulsador no hace nada, no se puede mover el motor.
Si se pulsa 2 veces seguidas el pulsador, cuando ya el motor se ha movido y ambos finales de carrera están desactivados (abierto), el motor se para, pero ya no es posible moverlo con el pulsador, no vuelve ha estar disponible para moverse.

Esta es una importante pega, cualquier rebote del pulsador hará que se pare y no pueda volver a moverlo: 
¿A alguien se le ocurre como evitar esto?
¿Véis alguna mejora en el circuito?

Voy a adjuntar el circuito para Proteus

Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 3, 2013)

Amigo que funcion cumple U3A y U5B?, y el resto de las compuertas asociadas?, pues si analizas, las salidas del CI4027 son complementarias, es decir siempre una de ellas sera de nivel logico 0 y la otra 1. Por lo tanto la compuerta XOR, siempre dara logica 1.
Ademas C3, altera los flancos de señal, provocando que dichas señales de los CKS, al cual esta relacionada, pueda generar estados erraticos en los latch D.  Me parece que estas complicandote la vida.


----------



## Eratostenes (Jul 3, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo que funcion cumple U3A y U5B?, y el resto de las compuertas asociadas?, pues si analizas, las salidas del CI4027 son complementarias, es decir siempre una de ellas sera de nivel logico 0 y la otra 1. Por lo tanto la compuerta XOR, siempre dara logica 1.
> Ademas C3, altera los flancos de señal, provocando que dichas señales de los CKS, al cual esta relacionada, pueda generar estados erraticos en los latch D.  Me parece que estas complicandote la vida.



Gracias por comentar y, por supuesto que estoy complicandome la vida...es lo que suelo hacer, darle mil vueltas a las cosas y este no es un caso excepcional.

Ya tengo los circuitos que los compañeros han diseñado para éste caso y tengo pedido los componentes para implementarlos, pero tardarán unos días por lo que me he dicho que con lo que he visto, ¿no podría yo diseñar un circuito con el L293D y finales de carrera? y me he puesto a ello...es así, darle unas vueltas más.

Realmente tienes razon en ambas observaciones...voy a revisarlo, pero es que tal y como está parece funcionar...no del todo, ya te digo que la pega es que si se pulsa 2 veces el switch el motor para y no puedo volver a activarlo....seguiré dandole una vuelta al asunto y cualquier comentario es muy agradecido...de verdad!

G R A C I A S

EDITO:

 Le he echado un ojo a la función de CI4027 que comentas...y no ocurre que las salidas sean complementarias...según la tabla de verdad del Flip-Flop vemos:



La última línea indica que ambas salidas Q estarán en H con las condiciones de que S Y R sean H cualquiera que sea la condicion de las demás entradas...y esto hace que se conmute la Habilitación del L293D.

Es decir, cuando cualquier final de carrera este cerrado (el motor en esa posición cerrando el final de carrera) el L293D está desabilitado (entrada EN1 a 0) y se habilita con el switch, que hace llegar un 0 a la entrada R del flip-flop y conmutar su salida Q negada, llegando a habilitar el L293D (EN1 a 1)...cuando el pulsador vuelve a su sitio, se abre, el motor ha girado lo suficiente para que se abra el final de carrera y active nuevamente el Flip-Flop, activando la entrada EN1 del L293D y así el motor siga girando...¿me he explicado?

Sólo me queda ver como hacer para que se mantenga activado en una doble pulsación del switch, cuando ambos finales de carrera esten abiertos...sería lo ideal.

Gracias

EDITO 2:

He cambiado el pulsador por  éste sencillo circuitos antirrebotes:



parece ser mejor

Gracias


----------



## Palvulito (Jul 7, 2013)

Hola que tal, estoy tratando de hacer variar la velocidad de un motor a traves del circuito de abajo pero no lo hace, el circuto tiene un amplificador operacional que en su entrada no inversora se puede variar el voltaje con un potenciometro, el amplificador exita al darlington el cual es el driver del motor y lo hace girar, lo que he analizado es que si se varia el voltaje en la entrada no inversora esto hace que varia el voltaje en la salida del amplificador operacional que a su vez hace variar la corriente en el transistor y con esto deberia variar la velocidad del motor, lo que hise es que en lugar del motor puse un foco y si varia la intensidad pero cuando pongo motor y muevo el potenciometro no gira el motor solo cuando esta en su maximo el potenciometro gira. Espero que me puedan ayudar a encontrar mi error. Gracias


----------



## wiersisa (Dic 16, 2015)

HOLA amigos e visto el esquema de palurdo y me interesa hacerlo pero yo cuento con el ic HCF4013 y si me puede ayudar como lo conecto este ic y esto lo voy a poner en un auto para abrir y cerrar una compuerta que traen q es la que deja entrar el aire de la calle al interior del auto y trabaja con 12 vcc y 4 amperios pregunto si los mosfet me sirve los del diagrama o tendría q poner otros y que números serian


----------

